# Looking for 2-3 players, Ft. Lauderdale (Broward) Florida Area



## Milagroso (May 11, 2005)

I am looking for 2-3 players that may be interested in joining a long-running campaign. The world is 90% Forgotten Realms/10% Homebrew, 3.0 (with some elements of 3.5). Players are welcome to either roll a new character or pick up one of the many NPCs for this campaign.

The campaign is actually a sequal to a previous campaign, and the NPCs are the previous PCs. Unfortunatly, I only have two players now and I am stuck with role playing all of them. They are strong well-built characters between levels 9-12, but the players are welcome to perform some modifications.

Females are particularly welcome, as my wife who plays with us, feels outnumbered. There are several female NPCs that can be picked up if desired. Post a message or email me if you need more details.

We typically meet Saturdays from 2PM - 10PM, but those times and days are subject to change based on the availablity and schedules of all players, including you.

Thank you.


----------



## ash060 (May 13, 2005)

I am very interested in playing in your game I have been looking for a new game for sometime now but nothing every works out.  I am very familar with FR and you can e-mail me at ash060@msn.com


----------



## sumradagnoth (May 15, 2005)

absolutely interested
my gaming group of 3 years split up recently when half of them moved to Arizona.
Ive been struggling to find a new group. Been playing for about 14 years now, and am very well versed in 3.5 and FR.
I think at first it would be just me, but my girlfriend (who was in our old group) may want to give it a go again too.

You can get ahold of me at: lboruchow@bellsouth.net


----------



## Elf Witch (May 15, 2005)

I would be very intrested as well. I am a female gamer and I have played in long running campaigns before.  I have been playing 3.0 and 3.5 since they came out. I have also played Shadowrun , Hero system, Gurps, and Rune Quest.

My e-mail is brekke668@aol.com


----------



## Milagroso (May 15, 2005)

*Update*

I've filled two spots already, I have one more seat open. Thanks for all of the replies thus far.


----------



## Milagroso (May 24, 2005)

*Bump*

Still looking for players.
Bump.


----------



## Milagroso (Jun 11, 2005)

*Last Bump*

Just want to bump this one final time and advise that I now have two seats open for anyone interested in joining. Thanks.


----------



## rchupp (Jun 20, 2005)

I am interested.  I played ad&d 2nd ed. about 5 or 6 years ago.  The bug has bit me again!  Email me at r@chupp.org

Rod


----------

